# Longines Legend Divers Watch



## x-diver (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I.m new to this forum and have joined because it seems to have the most knowledgeable posts.

I have a legend which I bought in about 1964 to use at work as a Navy diver from about 1965 to 1970 I then joined the fire Brigade and, where wearing watches was not done, since then it has been in a desk at home. It still works and keeps good time on the few occasions when I've got it out and worn it. My question is: I dont really want to keep it, where should I try to sell it and is it worth much?

The watch no longer has the original strap as that was replaced when I was using it with a standard Navy diving strap which was long enough to strap to a dive board along side a compass for 'target swims'.

As you can pehaps see from the photo the glass is quite battered as is the casing, but seeing I used it continously doing various diving jobs at the time I suppose its par for the course.

I would be gratfull if someone could reply with their thoughts. Kind regards x-diver


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Hi 'X' and welcome...

Pictures are key when it comes to this sort of question.... 

If you like email me at jam_miller at hotmail dot com


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

allactionalmeraAtaolDOTcom

Russell

Am interested in your watch, if you e-mail me the pics I'll let you know.


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

Did you get that email ok x-diver ? You know where At is put @ and Dot a .

Cheers


----------



## x-diver (Nov 2, 2008)

At last I've managed to get photo, somewhat crap photo however thanks for the help. I assume its on this link

http://s369.photobucket.com/albums/oo140/x...nt=IMGP2957.jpg


----------



## allaction (Jan 15, 2008)

That's got some storys to tell!!

email me at above adress to let me know what you want for it.

Russell


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like a super compressor case to me....

Nice watch


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Lovely old vintage piece

In terms of value, think of a number, multiply it by 2 or 3, then add a bit more for safety, and then put it up for sale on a watch forum that doesn't have a 50 posts rule. You can always decrease the price if it doesn't sell - you can't increase the price when it's gone.

It's way out of my league :cry2:


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Lovely watch and very much in demand just now. Longines just re-issued this watch, which has spurred demand for the classic. I'd be very interested if you decide to sell.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi X-diver. Fantastic watch! - such a shame you don't want to keep it in the family but some lucky so and so will have a VERY desirable watch for their collection.

I'm not going to influence you on any sale price but do some research of current maket value - i think you'll be VERY VERY happy 

As has already been mentioned Longines have re-issued this watch earlier this year but it is like rocking horse poo to find in the UK. Here is an image taken from the Longines caterlogue - they retail for Â£1100 in the UK










Good luck - S


----------



## x-diver (Nov 2, 2008)

many thanks to all that have responded to my post. I'm now not sure if I should hang on to it instead of selling it. I did'nt realize it was a desirable item it was just a workhorse for me. I'll think about it.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Unless you desperately need the money then I think you'd regret it if you sold it - I'd certainly keep it if it were mine - lovely watch & just think how much you'd have to shell out if you sold it, regretted it & bought another (if you managed to find one)


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> Unless you desperately need the money then I think you'd regret it if you sold it - I'd certainly keep it if it were mine - lovely watch & just think how much you'd have to shell out if you sold it, regretted it & bought another (if you managed to find one)


Good point well made, save it for a rainy day. It's only going to appreciate in value.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2008)

Cracking diver ,keep it mate you only regret it later


----------

